# WWII Walther P38



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

My grandfather gave me a walther P38 he picked up during his stint as a JAG in WWII. I would never dream of selling it, but I am curious how much it is worth. It is in very good shape and comes with the origional holster and 1 magazine, there are some blemishes, but all and all it is perfect. It was kept in a crown royal bag for as long as I can remember. Let me know what you all think. 

Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say you could go up on the Walther site and some of them guys could give you a better idea. I don't know what happen to JEnglish as he was our expert on Walthers. Good luck.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Walther collectors*

Better yet, try this one:

http://forums.p38forum.com/forums/

It is mostly a bunch of collectors, some of whom specialize in WW2 firearms.

Good luck.


----------

